

Home Movie: The world around us - digamber_kamat
http://www.youtube.com/homeproject
Watch this movie released on World Environmental Day
======
dc2k08
Similar to koyaanisqatsi and equally breath-taking. I particularly enjoyed the
scene above Mali and the mud mosque. It looks like an ideal place to take a
break from the claustrophobic megaloposes. Reminds me of Tatooine.

------
Tichy
I only clicked in the middle of it, and I must say it is too overdone for my
taste. The angelic music, the soothing voice preaching to me and so on... Nice
pictures and probably a huge project, but I pass.

------
kumar300
now thats a movie of the year.

